

Why Hasn’t Google Released a ‘Bootstrap’ for Material Design? - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2015/why-hasnt-google-released-a-bootstrap-for-material-design/

======
ChaoticGood
Polymer Starter Kit
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9630780](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9630780)

A starting point for building web applications with Polymer 1.0 Included out
of the box:

Polymer, Paper and Iron elements Material Design layout Routing with Page.js
Unit testing with Web Component Tester Offline-first setup through Service
Worker elements End-to-end Build Tooling (including Vulcanize)

Much thanks to Rob Dodson, Addy Osmani and at al the Polymer Team.

